# Acorns



## ssmith (Aug 2, 2015)

What does the crop look like around Madison Franklin counties


----------



## madisoncounty (Aug 2, 2015)

Hardly noticed any here in Madison on the Franklin county line. Of course I don't have many of the good acorns the dear love so much. But usually the yard is so full of them as I walk I feel like I am on loose ball bearings.

Maybe to early yet.


----------



## ssmith (Aug 2, 2015)

Maybe early usually red oak has a lot-hope the lack of rain hasn't affected the crop-loaded last year-we'll see


----------



## ssmith (Aug 2, 2015)

Wish you a great season I hunt in Shilo area


----------



## madisoncounty (Aug 3, 2015)

You don't hunt far from me then. Just south I believe by the Shilo comment.

Good luck right back at ya.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 3, 2015)

I only want one tree in the county to have acorns.................the one on my land..........


----------

